# Is the SF minimus worth the cost of 2 ZL's?



## Centerfinger (Nov 5, 2009)

I really want to get a new headlamp. I have been following the Zebra lights for a while, but just haven't pulled the trigger on one. I just recently came across the Surefire minimus and I love the fact that is has a 0-100 lumen dial. Surefire is Surefire and I know it would be a quality light, but is it really worth the cost of 2 Zebra lights?


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 5, 2009)

Any gear item is worth what someone is willing to pay. After all is a sil nylon tarp worth a 100 bucks? I don't own the Minimius as think it is too much for me. I do believe the Saint is a better value as you get a Minimius too. Also both headlamps are not the same. Based on the beam shots I think the SF has more throw than my 3 ZL headlamps. The ZL is nearly perfect camp headlamp as it is so UL however somehow think the SF maybe more weather proof and clearly has greater customer support. I had good luck with ZL CS but SF has been backing up their products longer. I am going to hold off on the new SF Saint until it has been out for maybe 6 months. Just something I like to do with a new product and more so given the price.


----------



## Hugo2x (Nov 5, 2009)

SufeFire is high quality but low value. ZL is high quality and high value! check out the ZL H501 or H501w (if you like incan color tint). ebay has the best prices I've seen on ZL


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 6, 2009)

Difficult to say. It's individual. I had a Saint Minimus and sold it, I returned to my Tikka XP (modded with Seoul LED). The 0-100 dial was actually a disadvantage for me, I prefer 3-4 levels, I don't need infinite leves. And I would like to be able to jump to the highest setting fast, or turn it off instantly. Maybe if there was also an on/off button... It's also quite big and my minimus had the prismatic halo (some people say their minimus doesn't have it...).


----------



## Centerfinger (Nov 6, 2009)

It's still probably to early to tell since the minimus just came out. I read through the thread and there were some negatives, specifically about the low not being low enough and your report about the halo.

I mean, I love my SF 6P w/ a Malkoff, that is one trusty light, I just tend to use a headlamp so much more while camping. The Zebralights look more useful, especially with the 2 brackets, I could keep one bracket on the headband and put the other on a shoulder strap of my pack. I Think I will just pull the trigger on a ZL H30 (or other one that takes cr123s) and see if I like it.

That Tikka XP2 looks good too, I like the ability to be able to have a thrower and the diffuser.

The main reason for asking the initial question was more of a cash concern than anything esle. I can get myself and the wife a new headlamp for the cost of 1 minimus. I doubt the minimus is 2 times as good as a ZL.

Woods Walker - I know what you are saying. I'm a knifeaholic and I have spent crazy amounts of money on cutlery.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you will like the H501 for camp use. I would get a warm tint or maybe one of each.


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2009)

When the Minimus came out, I read about it, and then bought another Zebralight. 
More carry/mounting options, more compact, set modes that I prefer, neutral emitter and Li-ion compatibility that I insist on...buy what's right for you, but to me a Minimus isn't worth *1* ZL. 

I really like the Saint's battery pack, and the ability to use the light without it as a Minimus, though. I don't have the equipment, experience, or knowledge to make it a reality(or the particular need, really), but would love to have an adapter and protected battery pack with 3x18650 in parallel for the H60, or even 1x18650 for the H30.


----------



## crizyal (Nov 7, 2009)

I have both the Zebralight and the Surefire Minimus. I wouldn't even consider selling either one!!! I love the pure flood of the ZL for working around the house and general tinkering, but I do not feel that it has enough punch for outdoor stuff. The Minimus on the other hand, works extremely well for most outdoor activities though it might be a bit too bright for things like reading a book or very close work. Outside hiking and fishing I do not want to worry about moisture or a light just shutting off due to a depleted battery (ZL) at the time I need it most. I just have more confidence in the Surefire. I guess I must have drank from the Surefire Koolaid...:nana: BUY BOTH! You will like them!


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

So the Minimus does not shut off due to a depleted battery? If so, this has to be the most amazing feature around. Once confirmed, I am going to buy the Minimus for sure.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 7, 2009)

I think he means it goes into direct drive which is common place with many regulated lights but not all. But I don't own one so can't say how it runs.


----------



## Illum (Nov 7, 2009)

Centerfinger said:


> I really want to get a new headlamp. I have been following the Zebra lights for a while, but just haven't pulled the trigger on one. I just recently came across the Surefire minimus and I love the fact that is has a 0-100 lumen dial. Surefire is Surefire and I know it would be a quality light, but is it really worth the cost of 2 Zebra lights?



Minimus, probably not, as for the saint I think just the battery compatibility alone yields a justifiable cost.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 7, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> So the Minimus does not shut off due to a depleted battery? If so, this has to be the most amazing feature around. Once confirmed, I am going to buy the Minimus for sure.


 


It will ramp up and down and then eventually quite working.
Thats been my experiance with the Minimus and low batts.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, thanks. So it stops working when the battery is depleted.


----------



## crizyal (Nov 7, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> OK, thanks. So it stops working when the battery is depleted.



Maybe a bad choice of wording.  The Minimus does drop out of regulation and will not just quit *without warning* was my point. No Surefire has not invented perpetual light... Yet


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 7, 2009)

So like the EOS it goes into direct drive. Thats good. I wonder how long the DD is before it is dead?


----------



## carrot (Nov 8, 2009)

I just got to play with one today and my answer is yes, absolutely! The Zebras are great for close up illumination (arms length) but anything further and the Saint blows it away. That's not to say that the Saint is a thrower, because it's not, but instead of being like a 170° beam it's more like 120° and much higher lux. The beam is even and bright, and really defines the "wall of light" that Surefire is so commonly associated with.


----------



## dcycleman (Nov 8, 2009)

I like my minimus quite a bit. I find it to be quite floody, I think sf kind of made it to fill your peripheral vision to a useful level, so you get a very useful amount of flood while still having much more throw than most lamps out there. I dont think that a floodier beam would be of use to me (personally). The downside is that it is larger than a lot of the others out there. the bracket they used kind of makes it big. Anyway, I would rather have the minimus than two zebras, but thats just me.


----------



## zemmo (Nov 8, 2009)

I got my Minimus a few weeks ago and have been using it quite a bit, just around the house and doing night walks around my neighborhood. I like the UI, the low weight, and for some things, the floody beam. It is very comfortable except for the stitching and rough end of the webbing on the left side of the headband; this is actually a little irritating. 

I lived off the grid year round in Alaska for many years, and still do so in the summer, but a headlamp isn't really needed May-July, as it doesn't really get dark. My point is that I often wear a headlamp for many hours a day, just so I can click on a little light when I want, and not have to use a fixture light. I do the same thing in my grid-connected house in NM, just because it's what I'm used to and it works. Easier to put leather on the bottom of your feet than trying to cover the world with it...

Walking around outside, I wish the light had more throw, as I can't see animals as far as I'd like. Just last night when I went outside a couple of animals ran off (I think they were javelina), and with the Minimus I wasn't sure what they were, while with my PT EOS or Petzl XP it wouldn't have been a problem. Of course the Zebralights have even less throw. 

All in all, I like my Minimus, but don't feel it's worth the considerable extra money over the EOS or XP.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Nov 8, 2009)

I think the question is whether the Minimus is worth 1 Zebralight + 1 Fenix HP10.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 8, 2009)

First of all, I am cheap. So a lot of things are overpriced. For me the versatility, tiny size and feather weight of my H501 put it in a league of its own because I am into the ultra light, minimalist thing. I EDC the H501 with headband and Maratac AAA (another fantastic ultra light and small light) in my shirt pocket. When poop happens I can put my headlamp to use within seconds instead having nothing cos my big throw and overpriced headlamp is in the car half a block away.


----------



## boudeou (Nov 8, 2009)

i bought the daniel sk's minimus and it's a different tool than the zebralight.
zebra are perfect for running , base camp , repairing a car in the middle of the night....
the minimus is more comfortable for hours on your head , an a little more versatile in outddor , by is variable knob and the better throw.

also it seem more durable .

the question is "Is the SF minimus worth the cost of 2 ZL's" so answer is hard to give , but do you really want two ZL :thinking: ( joke inside )
my answer is no but i keep my minimus :twothumbs


----------

